# To Rhombo Basalis or not to Rhombo..that is the question. (Petco Tank)



## MantisSFB (Oct 8, 2014)

Greetings,

I was at Petco yesterday buying moss. I spotted this 1 gallon tank Petco aquarium kit. It was under 20.00 and the dimensions are 7.2 x 4.5 x 12.5 inches. I bought the green color tank. It blends well with the Exo-Terra silk abutilon jungle plant that I hung in the back of it. I added Sphagnum moss on the bottom of the tank. I set in a stick from my backyard I lightly sanded and washed.I applied a mesh screen to the removable top so to leave lid open for circulation. I am not sure what to do with the light as I read that mantis may not like that direct light. I thought of replacing it with a black light maybe?

Would a Rhombo be content in such a setup? I am considering buying one from mantidpets.com. Would the 12.5 inch height would work well for Rhombo molt?

Here are links to some products I have used:

http://www.amazon.com/Petco-Mini-Aquarium-Kit-Color/dp/B002EG19C6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

http://t.petco.com/product/108967/Zoo-Med-All-Natural-Reptile-Terrarium-Moss-Substrate.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

http://t.petco.com/product/108127/Exo-Terra-Silk-Abutilon-Jungle-Plant.aspx?CoreCat=MM_ReptileSupplies_Decor


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 8, 2014)

I'll admit, that seems rather pricey for the size. Mantises are fine with light as long as you turn it off at night so they can cycle through night/day, and the light doesn't get too hot. Most mantises will happily gravitate towards light if offered it.

As for size, there should be enough height for the Rhombo to shed, just be careful about decorations making things too cramped. I would also want to add texture to at least one of the walls going up for easy climbing. Personally, I would go with one of the smaller species for this sort of setup, but I know a lot of people in the hobby use fairly small inclosures.


----------



## MantisSFB (Oct 8, 2014)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I'll admit, that seems rather pricey for the size. Mantises are fine with light as long as you turn it off at night so they can cycle through night/day, and the light doesn't get too hot. Most mantises will happily gravitate towards light if offered it.
> 
> As for size, there should be enough height for the Rhombo to shed, just be careful about decorations making things too cramped. I would also want to add texture to at least one of the walls going up for easy climbing. Personally, I would go with one of the smaller species for this sort of setup, but I know a lot of people in the hobby use fairly small inclosures.


I have been considering attaching mesh to the sides and back inside of the tank. I may just do that now as it may provide more places for it to chill and maneuver. I was curious if this setup would be too cramped for a Rhombo. That is why I ended up posting the question here. In considering my setup may be to cramped for a Rhombo I thought maybe a Psuedocreobotra Ocellata or a Miomantis binotata. They are both available on the same website as the Rhombo. Though wouldn't this setup be too large for these other possible candidates? The moss wouldn't be too much of a hinderence for seeing crickets or meal worms?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 8, 2014)

MantisSFB said:


> I have been considering attaching mesh to the sides and back inside of the tank. I may just do that now as it may provide more places for it to chill and maneuver. I was curious if this setup would be too cramped for a Rhombo. That is why I ended up posting the question here.
> 
> In considering my setup may be to cramped for a Rhombo I thought maybe a Psuedocreobotra Ocellata or a Miomantis binotata. They are both available on the same website as the Rhombo. Though wouldn't this setup be too large for these other possible candidates? The moss wouldn't be too much of a hinderence for seeing crickets or meal worms?


I keep my _Miomantis binotata_ nymphs in net cages that are 12"x12"12" I like offering room and start my nymphs out in these cube cages versus delicups. Feeding is never a problem for me since I tend just to drop the prey near the mantis. _Miomantis binotata_ are small but the colors on them are so stunning. I would find a small display tank like that to make a pretty backdrop for this species.

I wouldn't be surprised however if other members keep Rhombo mantises in a similar size cage as the one you mentioned. As I mentioned, I tend to go larger than a lot of people. I don't keep a ton of mantises at once and have the room, so I like to offer it to my bugs.


----------



## MantisSFB (Oct 8, 2014)

Krissim Klaw said:


> I keep my _Miomantis binotata_ nymphs in net cages that are 12"x12"12" I like offering room and start my nymphs out in these cube cages versus delicups. Feeding is never a problem for me since I tend just to drop the prey near the mantis. _Miomantis binotata_ are small but the colors on them are so stunning. I would find a small display tank like that to make a pretty backdrop for this species.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised however if other members keep Rhombo mantises in a similar size cage as the one you mentioned. As I mentioned, I tend to go larger than a lot of people. I don't keep a ton of mantises at once and have the room, so I like to offer it to my bugs.


You know, I think I will get the Miomantis Binotata. If feeding will not be a problem then I would quite enjoy having a smaller mantis in this setup. I can save the Rhombo for the costco size cheese puff container habitat my nephew wanted to build for his room.(He has experience taking care of a Mantis Religiosa)As for my inside mesh idea, do you think the mesh from a mesh laundry basket would suffice? Also would nontoxic glue for a glue gun or silicone sealant be better to attach the mesh inside?

I was thinking of using the cloth mesh to dye green with Rit(non toxic) to match the habitat.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 8, 2014)

MantisSFB said:


> You know, I think I will get the Miomantis Binotata. If feeding will not be a problem then I would quite enjoy having a smaller mantis in this setup. I can save the Rhombo for the costco size cheese puff container habitat my nephew wanted to build for his room.(He has experience taking care of a Mantis Religiosa)
> 
> As for my inside mesh idea, do you think the mesh from a mesh laundry basket would suffice? Also would nontoxic glue for a glue gun or silicone sealant be better to attach the mesh inside?
> 
> I was thinking of using the cloth mesh to dye green with Rit(non toxic) to match the habitat.


The Miomantis binotata are super light so really any kind of mesh would work well. If you wanted to go for a more natural looking backdrop you could get some cork bark. As for attachment, a glue gun should be fine if the tank is glass, but if it is acrylic the heat might warp the clarity of the tank where it is applied.


----------



## MantisSFB (Oct 9, 2014)

Krissim Klaw said:


> The Miomantis binotata are super light so really any kind of mesh would work well. If you wanted to go for a more natural looking backdrop you could get some cork bark. As for attachment, a glue gun should be fine if the tank is glass, but if it is acrylic the heat might warp the clarity of the tank where it is applied.


I just purchased a couple elderly Miomantis Caffra. One going to my nephew whom has mantis experience. I am going to give them my best before it is their time in a few months. I am looking forward to their arrival.I think I am going to look into cork bark. I got an awesome green mesh laundry basket at the dollar store that matched the silk plant. As I finished putting it in the back and sides of my tank something occurred to me. Due to the moisture that will be in the tank the mesh may get mold. That may not be such as a good idea as I once thought. Although it looked cool!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Make sure to share a photo once you got it all set up. =3


----------



## MantisSFB (Oct 18, 2014)

Sure Thing! I'll take one today.


----------



## MantisSFB (Oct 18, 2014)

Here is a couple pictures I took with my tablet of my setup. I shall take better pictures once I find my digital camera.

Quick note, the light is definitely not as bright as this picture makes it look. I also do not keep the light on alot but she seems to like it. She seems to like to wander in this silk plant and peek around corners like the picture shown here.

Also, I don't know if you can see them but there is definitely vents on the lid sides and usually I keep the front lid in front of the light open for further ventilation.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Oct 18, 2014)

Looks pretty!  However, one thing I would watch out for is to make sure there is enough vertical space for molting. The mantis may decide to molt from, say, the twig or a leaf, and hit a lower leaf/twig, possibly leading to a mismolt or injury.


----------



## MantisSFB (Oct 18, 2014)

PlayingMantis said:


> Looks pretty!  However, one thing I would watch out for is to make sure there is enough vertical space for molting. The mantis may decide to molt from, say, the twig or a leaf, and hit a lower leaf/twig, possibly leading to a mismolt or injury.


Thank You Very Much! I will keep that in mind for my next mantis. It is best to keep the leaves higher off the bottom then? This one has only a couple months of life left. I have a cheese puff container I had converted to a habitat as well.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Oct 19, 2014)

So cute, she looks like she is having fun peeking around those leaves. I'll admit I often have a less is more approach when it comes to nymphs. (I know you mentioned in this case this one is already an adult) A lot of times I will leave extra decorations like the leaves out until they hit adulthood so there is less risk of them goofing when shedding in the smaller cages. Usually mantises are pretty good about judging a shedding space, but then occasionally you get the derpy one that tries to shed from an area that doesn't have near enough vertical space.


----------



## PlayingMantis (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh oops, I somehow missed the part where you said you're housing an adult mantis. Since she won't molt anymore, the enclosure with all the leaves and sticks is perfect then!


----------



## MantisSFB (Nov 22, 2014)

*Update* She just laid an ootheca on top of the tank connected to a mesh I wanted to try on this tank. I am going back to my old mesh and factory lid/light. In the process I am going to cut the current mesh around the ootheca and transplant it to a deli cup. It is amazing how these Miomantis Caffra can lay an ootheca without a mate.

What kind of paper could I use for the ootheca lid ventilation? I notice some use something similar to a coffee filter? Although I am not quite sure that is a coffee filter. Seems like that would be too dense. I am not sure.

I don't think I will be taking care of what may hatch in the month. Checking to see if the breeder I bought the mantis from wants the ooth. A friend has expressed interest but I am not so sure about that yet.


----------



## dmina (Nov 23, 2014)

congrats on the ooth...

You can buy those lids with the fabric on it... or mesh coffee filters don't work, I have tried...

http://www.mantidpets.com/shop/page/5?sessid=S5GrOonYlBmRSa6MkRS1z0NoZ9uhFYVd8gYk5sDtOVWMpSA9JjUyioI9tnxBVWD8&amp;shop_param=


----------



## MantisSFB (Nov 24, 2014)

dmina said:


> congrats on the ooth...
> 
> You can buy those lids with the fabric on it... or mesh coffee filters don't work, I have tried...
> 
> http://www.mantidpets.com/shop/page/5?sessid=S5GrOonYlBmRSa6MkRS1z0NoZ9uhFYVd8gYk5sDtOVWMpSA9JjUyioI9tnxBVWD8&amp;shop_param=


Thank you,

I just learned from the breeder that parthenogenesis ootheca's only yield around 6 mantid. That is if it even does hatch as this ooth may not turn out anything at all. In that in mind I came to the conclusion that this would be a good first experience with an ooth and hatchlings. If nothing happens, I'll be OK with that. Now to wait and see.


----------

